
MS Paint IDE - ProfDreamer
https://github.com/MSPaintIDE/MSPaintIDE
======
Ari_Ugwu
This makes me irrationally upset. First, because it exists. Second, because it
blows my mind when people do things like this for fun & bubbles while I
struggle to find simple bugs in my code.

bravo.

------
tweetle_beetle
If you enjoy this he has another project with an unusual brief:

> After completing MS Paint IDE, I realized that moving from Discord to talk
> with people all the way to Paint to program was relatively exhausting. I
> then set to make EmojIDE, an IDE entirely in Discord Emojis. This project
> strives to increase communication among developers by making Discord the
> cool to both program in and communicate with other developers.

[https://github.com/RubbaBoy/EmojIDE](https://github.com/RubbaBoy/EmojIDE)

~~~
RubbaBoy
I have a problem

------
utf_8x
This is absolutely awful. I love it.

~~~
bishalb
You mean awesome?

------
davrosthedalek
Wake me if you can program multiple threads by using multiple colors.

~~~
jepcommenter
Green threads I suppose

------
mdni007
If only I gave even half the amount of effort in my side projects as this...

------
jonny_wonny
Finally

